# Smoking Odour Control ? ? :s



## mero (Feb 10, 2008)

hey all.
just curious as to if ther is anything i can do for actaul odour control of mj smoke...

live fairly close to neighbours and rents next room... need advice on odour controll products or things i can do ... i mostly smoke out of a glass bong. 

my parents kno i smoke/grow so thats all good they just hate the smell and neighbours..

thanks 


Merooo


----------



## Pot Belly (Feb 10, 2008)

When I'm concerned the smoke smell is going to be a problem, I exhale the smoke into a balled up cotton towel, or old shirt.  Be careful, it'll stain it.  I also will smoke out of a pipe, or one hitter if the smoke is really an issue, since I sometimes leave smoke in the bong chamber that 'escapes' in between tokes.


----------



## Kupunakane (Feb 10, 2008)

Been there,
 Here are some ideas that I have heard of, and used. Indoors,  breathe out the smoke into a papertowel tube packed with dryer sheets, Get one of those cigarette smoke filtration units that are small enough to be used for just one small room, they are pretty cheap, and use activated charcoal filters.
  If you step outdoors then just be concious of the direction of the breeze.
A little pine sol watered down still smells strong, it won't get rid of the smoke, but it will mask fairly well.:bong:
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## mero (Feb 10, 2008)

yeh ill give that a try...
i rmeber seeing sum odour control products but cant remember wher ...


----------



## mero (Feb 10, 2008)

KingKahuuna said:
			
		

> Get one of those cigarette smoke filtration units that are small enough to be used for just one small room, they are pretty cheap, and use activated charcoal filters.



thanks for quick reply.
could u possibly give me a link to the cigarette smoke filtration units ?? 

thanks


----------



## Kupunakane (Feb 10, 2008)

Just go onto ebay,
    or google search for odor control. I don't know what all you have in your area of the world, but I'm certain you can find something. Other folks here will have some great thoughts too once they are awake. LOL
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Feb 10, 2008)

I use a bionaire filter in the living room area and a SABA air purifier in my office.  I too smoke a bong or a vape and find these will keep the odor down.  
the SABA works best on high and I smell nothing coming and going from my office all day. the bionaire is huge, about 30 inches tall and 25 inches wide, but it does a great job on smoke and food odors too.  I use the bionaire when we have company, or the wife makes some smelly food,  Also works great when drying a harvest.  Both have ionizers that really remove all airborne particulates.


----------



## King Bud (Feb 10, 2008)

Link!


----------



## Carrie (Mar 24, 2008)

Find These one and only insense sticks. They are called Nag Champa and are imported. Found at almost every health food stores and hemp stores. No other insense stick will do the magic like this one.


----------



## cookie (Mar 24, 2008)

easiest thing ever... spoofs. paper towel roll + dryer sheets. stuff the sheets into the roll (the more the better) and rubber band a few around one end and exhale through that. problem solved. thats what we do when we're smoking in the dorms instead of my apt. and you can pick whatever scent dryer sheet you want. personally i like the lavender vanilla myself. and its great if you cant have inscense or candles where you're at. the dryer sheets stop smelling, pull em out and replace. easy as pie. also will cost you about nothing...  hope that helps.


----------



## gagjababy (Mar 24, 2008)

when I was at home I blew my smoke thru a toilet paper roll stuffed with fresh dryer sheets into a t-shirt. I only packed my bowl with one hit at a time and covered the bowl with my thumb as soon as I finished the hit. It works very well (0 smell) if done correctly.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 24, 2008)

Pure Citrus. The best spray I have ever used.


----------



## Dr. Manny Bowles (Apr 13, 2008)

gagjababy said:
			
		

> when I was at home I blew my smoke thru a toilet paper roll stuffed with fresh dryer sheets into a t-shirt. I only packed my bowl with one hit at a time and covered the bowl with my thumb as soon as I finished the hit. It works very well (0 smell) if done correctly.


 
Me too, that's what I did when I lived at home with my parents. I've smoked alot of places I shouldn't have when I was younger and got away clean because of a tp tube and some snuggle sheets.


----------



## smokybear (Apr 13, 2008)

Good stuff bomb. That's the same stuff I use. Works great, especially in the car. Take care and be safe.


----------



## djh420 (Jan 2, 2009)

try getting a twenty oz coke bottle  and filling it with some active carbon.....pack it in there and then cut some slits in the bottom with a knife. cover the opening (where you put your mouth to drink) with some cloth and rubber band so the carbon doesn't fall out... exhale slowly into bottle.....only thing is your breath is humid and humidity works against active carbon....but it seems to work ok........or set up a carbon filter and fan in the room you smoke in a let it run to constantly filter the air....just make sure its big enough for the room! good luck!


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Jan 2, 2009)

ona spray works awesome!
i got a free bottle when i odered my bloom enhancer
i smoke pot inside and i smoke my cigar's outside
after i smoke a bowl i spray my ONA go outside for a smoke by the time i come back in the house smell like laundry


----------



## andy52 (Jan 2, 2009)

this thread is a little old.


----------



## Kupunakane (Jan 2, 2009)

Your right,
  It is an old thread, but it is a good old thread. Most folks can remember using some type of rube goldberg device that got the job done. Maybe it wasn't pretty, but it worked, Ha-Ha 

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## Storm Crow (Jan 3, 2009)

Get a vaporizer! Way easier on the lungs and almost no odor! I love my little Vapor Brothers!


----------



## aussie (Jan 3, 2009)

invite the neighbours in for a smoke...that'l fix the prob....lol


----------

